# Dana apologizes



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

crazy


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

so that's why it got pulled...


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

That video is hilarious :laugh:

I say Dana must cuddle with Lorenzo to prove that he's got nothing against gays. 

Great find.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Im not super suprised that he apologized but I am suprised by the way he said it.

"Im actually a supporter of many of there issues"

jeeezz that must have been hard to get on his knees and kiss the ass of the gay community.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

People shouldn't apologize for being honest :confused02:


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Video has been removed...that makes me a saddddd panda...


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

they removed his apology? wtf?


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Dan0 said:


> People shouldn't apologize for being honest :confused02:



Sometimes they should. I don't know what Dana was apologizing for, or what he said (exactly), but there are times where honesty is a mistake. There are times it is counter productive, and that a person should just keep their damned mouth shut. Not saying that this is one of those times, but a blanket statement like the one above just isn't always true.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

screw those queers... :confused02: well you know what I mean


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Can the video be re posted to some one explain me what Dana was apologizing for?


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

70seven said:


> Can the video be re posted to some one explain me what Dana was apologizing for?


Yeah I didn't get a chance to see it before it was pulled either...what was he apologizing for?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

He called one of the writers at Sherdog and "****** and *****" over their article about the banning of managers backstage at UFC events on one of his vBlogs. I think some sites might still have the video- I'll go check for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Walker said:


> He called one of the writers at Sherdog and "****** and *****" over their article about the banning of managers backstage at UFC events on one of his vBlogs. I think some sites might still have the video- I'll go check for it. :thumbsup:


Dana, Dana, Dana... he has one of the sports with lots of gay seeming activity with guys rolling around on each other and he has to use such language :laugh:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Here's what got him in trouble:







Here's the apology:


----------



## alonzom (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm glad he apologized. there should not be any room for this macho tough guy homophobic shit in this sport. I know it may not make much sense to some of you but that's not what this sport is about.
The fact the Dana did what he did (apologize) makes me like him a "little" more.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

There are so many good insults out there...why would a seemingly educated, successful businessman in a highly visible position use such a lame insult? It's jsut so cheap and easy to insult someone's sexuality (even if he has no idea or care of the if the guy is actually gay!) 
"***" or "******" has come to be a synonym for "asshole." Or weak, girly, whatever...

I'm not asking for much, just a little creativity in our insults. I personally think all the gay-hate is stupid. It doesn't affect me, I don't care. Want to be married, great! I've done it twice! Want to be parents? More power to you...it's expensive, and messes with your sleep schedule. 

It's stupid, and it is unwarranted, as far as I'm concerned. Using an insult that makes it seem as if you AND YOUR COMPANY are half-witted knuckle-dragging troglodytes just doesn't make sense. (see, that's an insult with some pizazz).


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Interesting. Nothing more than would really expect from Dana's mouth thou really. Not surprised at all. I can hear him saying that in his real life and not just on his video blog...


Thanks Walker!


----------



## fan4life (Oct 4, 2007)

The apology is for the media and damage control only. Dana has set back the credibilty of the UFC and Dana's bosses have forced him to apologize. Dana could have addressed this issue more as a professional but instead chose to be himself. He chose to look cool and tough rather then uphold the professional public eye of the UFC. Just as the UFC is making market break throughs he has tarnished the UFC.


----------



## iancw (Dec 30, 2007)

I agree that Dana is probably just doing this apology for show, I would be surprised if he thinks he actually did say something wrong though. But as the president and public face of a company he shouldn't be making homophobic remarks (well nobody should imo, but even more so for someone in Dana's position).


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

OMG...hurtful language hurtful language! Seriously, these liberal pussies make me sick to my stomach. OMG, he said a derogatory remark that referred to as "gay". I suppose these morons haven't realized that when someone calls someone a "***" it's not a direct insult towards gays. I thought maybe they would have learned this since um...5th grade?

It's ridiculous. I'm willing to bet down the road from these douches some guy is raping his daughter and her mother refuses to do anything about it. Meanwhile, these PC fucksticks are getting angry about a guy because he used "offensive language". Get the **** out of here.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> OMG...hurtful language hurtful language! Seriously, these liberal pussies make me sick to my stomach. OMG, he said a derogatory remark that referred to as "gay". I suppose these morons haven't realized that when someone calls someone a "***" it's not a direct insult towards gays. I thought maybe they would have learned this since um...5th grade?
> 
> It's ridiculous. I'm willing to bet down the road from these douches some guy is raping his daughter and her mother refuses to do anything about it. Meanwhile, these PC fucksticks are getting angry about a guy because he used "offensive language". Get the **** out of here.


It's a shame that Carlin passed away. 

We need another pioneer like him to combat PC. It's getting out of control.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

OH NOES! He said the word that 90% of other males in this country say! Quick, make an apology like this was some crazy once in a lifetime comment! 


I didn't realize the gay mafia had such control over the UFC.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> OMG...hurtful language hurtful language! Seriously, these liberal pussies make me sick to my stomach. OMG, he said a derogatory remark that referred to as "gay". I suppose these morons haven't realized that when someone calls someone a "***" it's not a direct insult towards gays. I thought maybe they would have learned this since um...5th grade?
> 
> It's ridiculous. * I'm willing to bet down the road from these douches some guy is raping his daughter and her mother refuses to do anything about it. Meanwhile, these PC fucksticks are getting angry about a guy because he used "offensive language"*. Get the **** out of here.


Sorry man I can't follow this at all- personally I don't like PC mania either and I know some people only worry about stupid crap like offending people when there are far bigger problems that could be addressed but what does a dad raping a daughter analogy have to do with this?



sicc said:


> OH NOES! He said the word that 90% of other males in this country say! Quick, make an apology like this was some crazy once in a lifetime comment!
> 
> 
> I didn't realize the gay mafia had such control over the UFC.


Problem is is that those 90% males aren't the face of a multi-million dollar world-wide company. Dana lost his cool and came off as a complete idiot with that rant and deserves the backlash he is getting. Had he dropped the N-bomb, made an anti-semitic, sexist or used any other racial slur it would be the same reaction. A man in his position should never say anything like what he did on a video that will be seen world-wide- if anything the idiots around him should have talked to him about not airing it before he had calmed down. This was utterly stupid by Dana- he wanted to come off cool and instead he came off as a douche.

You really think the head of the NFL, NBA, FIFFA, MLB, NHL or any other major sports organization wouldn't be taking the same kind of heat for making just as stupid rant as Dana did?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

It's funny at the end of that second video CB says that's gotta be FOTN, the Condit fight, and Dana agreed. But then they gave it to Griffin/Anjos...pretty weird.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> OMG...hurtful language hurtful language! Seriously, these liberal pussies make me sick to my stomach. OMG, he said a derogatory remark that referred to as "gay". I suppose these morons haven't realized that when someone calls someone a "***" it's not a direct insult towards gays. I thought maybe they would have learned this since um...5th grade?


This. 


Little Known Fact- ****** means group of sticks! That's all Dana was doing is calling him a bundle of sticks. Nothing offensive at all IMO.





No but in all seriousness, did the gay community really give a shit? Probably not. But Dana's PR people probably got on his ass (see what I did there?) to apologize before they started to care and it blew up. I find it really dumb that people take offense to words like that TBH. The more people taboo words the mroe power it gives them and the more people use them to hurt people. It's really counter-intuitive.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

You'll note that this is taking center stage instead of yet another poorly written and un-researched article on Sherdog which was attempting to smear the organization. 

Dana & Co. do enough things wrong. You don't have to make sh*t up.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

The problem is that by Dana responding the way he did only brought a ton exposure to that article regardless if it's content. This would have completely been blown over shortly had he not responded like an idiot.

Now he's brought more attention to the article and made himself and the UFC look bad. Lose lose situation for Dana and the UFC and could have been avoided entirely.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Walker said:


> The problem is that by Dana responding the way he did only brought a ton exposure to that article regardless if it's content. This would have completely been blown over shortly had he not responded like an idiot.
> 
> Now he's brought more attention to the article and made himself and the UFC look bad. Lose lose situation for Dana and the UFC and could have been avoided entirely.


Dana's blog should have been "This is yet another example of why we try to keep Sherdog out. Completely unprofessional and inaccurate. And the writer is a f'n **nt who has sh*t for brains." 

Then he would have gotten his licks in and been in the right. :thumb02:


----------



## judodude (Mar 27, 2009)

Thats weak..

All it took was some angry ******* to make Dana apologize.

How about apologizing for all the other times he has been an asshole? The level of PC in this country has gone insane!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

First of all, using the word "******" IS a direct insult to all gays, even if the person directed at isn't gay. The reason 5th graders do it...is because they are stupid kids! The fact that some people never outgrow it isn't a sign that the word is OK...it's a sign that the person is NOT. 

If Dana had called him a money grubbing Jew-bag, or a droopy-lipped ******, or a greasy ***, another freaking berrry-picking *******....would that be OK? Even if he wasn't black/jewish/mexican/italian? No! That's not PC, that's acting like a friggen adult. Want to be a tough guy, Dana? Call him an idiot. Call him out for his stupid reporting and the complete lack of facts or journalistic integrity. Don't make the sport I love look like a bunch of bar-room brawlin' morons demanding their legitimacy. If you keep acting like that, we won't deserve it. 

Words aren't "taboo" because some PC idiot says so, but because they show the user to be an ignorant bigot. People don't want those they associate with to be perceived as ignorant bigots, or to BE ignorant bigots. They attempt to remove the word from the vernacular to either remove the appearance of bigotry, or educate the would-be-user of the word to the bigoted nature of the connotations of using it.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

smokelaw1 said:


> First of all, using the word "******" IS a direct insult to all gays, even if the person directed at isn't gay. The reason 5th graders do it...is because they are stupid kids! The fact that some people never outgrow it isn't a sign that the word is OK...it's a sign that the person is NOT.
> 
> If Dana had called him a money grubbing Jew-bag, or a droopy-lipped ******, or a greasy ***, another freaking berrry-picking *******....would that be OK? Even if he wasn't black/jewish/mexican/italian? No! That's not PC, that's acting like a friggen adult. Want to be a tough guy, Dana? Call him an idiot. Call him out for his stupid reporting and the complete lack of facts or journalistic integrity. Don't make the sport I love look like a bunch of bar-room brawlin' morons demanding their legitimacy. If you keep acting like that, we won't deserve it.
> 
> Words aren't "taboo" because some PC idiot says so, but because they show the user to be an ignorant bigot. People don't want those they associate with to be perceived as ignorant bigots, or to BE ignorant bigots. They attempt to remove the word from the vernacular to either remove the appearance of bigotry, or educate the would-be-user of the word to the bigoted nature of the connotations of using it.


Excellent post and I completely agree. :thumbsup:




judodude said:


> All it took was some angry ******* to make Dana apologize.


I can see why you think this is no big deal.:thumbsdown:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

judodude said:


> Thats weak..
> 
> All it took was some angry ******* to make Dana apologize.
> 
> How about apologizing for all the other times he has been an asshole? The level of PC in this country has gone insane!


Well, I'm calling you an idiot, and I'm not apologizing.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Walker said:


> Sorry man I can't follow this at all- personally I don't like PC mania either and I know some people only worry about stupid crap like offending people when there are far bigger problems that could be addressed but what does a dad raping a daughter analogy have to do with this?


It has nothing to do with the topic at hand. I basically stated it because these people take time out of their lives to get angry and demand action towards a guy that used a derogatory remark in no direct insult to gay people. It was kind of a harmless joke, stating that these people waste their time and energy getting worked up over something ridiculous when just down the road from them, a father is raping their daughter. Bottom line, there are many things in the world to get upset about. A bald potty-mouth saying a "bad word" isn't something to get upset about. 

And to the person that said the word "***" is a direct insult to gays. Um, no. When someone says "that's gay" it's not a direct insult to gay people. It's a simple insult that's been carried over for years now that is just meant to mean something you don't like. It's not saying "I don't like gay people." It's just a figure of speech. Just like when somebody calls someone a son of a bitch, is that really a direct insult towards said persons mother? Yes, atleast once in my life I've said "that's gay" as I've guarenteed you have done the same and about 80% of the people on this board. Me, personally, I have no problem with gay people, nor do I dislike them. Again, it's a harmless figure of speech.

And the race comparison is simply stupid. Again, not to quote my boy or anything, but it's the CONTEXT of the saying that makes me offensive or not. The fact that no one says "that's black people" would sound insulting because it's not a prone saying. If Dana White said "that person is probably a ******" it would come off as weird. The fact that these "overly sensitive" gay people have heard sayings like "that's gay" or "man, that guys such a ***" is something totally not to get worked up about because it's a simple saying used by normally immature yanks that's not even meant to be a direct insult in the first fuckin' place. Again, it's the context. Yes, we all know Dana White is immature...is there a real reason to call him out on it because "my feelings were hurt wah wah"? No...unless you're a puss. Wait, was that a direct insult to all females?



Sicilian_Esq said:


> It's a shame that Carlin passed away.
> 
> We need another pioneer like him to combat PC. It's getting out of control.


So true. Carlin was the god of ripping into these yuppy cocksuckers. I mean with him gone I guess Jim Norton has taken the crown of shoving this nonsense down these peoples throats, but nothing will top Carlin. Oh noez.....well, not to prove my point again, but when I used the term "cocksucker" it's not a direct insult towards the people that suck cock. But hey, it's impossible to get through a pretentious sympathizing overly sensitive meathead's mind. Next, this guy will probably call me a homophobe because I used the term "cocksucker." 

In fact, I guarentee if Dana White said "and the guy was probably a cocksucker" rather than "******" I gaurentee nothing would be made of this. Oh no, the offended have something to say...*jerks off*.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> It has nothing to do with the topic at hand. I basically stated it because these people take time out of their lives to get angry and demand action towards a guy that used a derogatory remark in no direct insult to gay people. It was kind of a harmless joke, stating that these people waste their time and energy getting worked up over something ridiculous when just down the road from them, a father is raping their daughter. Bottom line, there are many things in the world to get upset about. A bald potty-mouth saying a "bad word" isn't something to get upset about.
> 
> And to the person that said the word "***" is a direct insult to gays. Um, no. When someone says "that's gay" it's not a direct insult to gay people. It's a simple insult that's been carried over for years now that is just meant to mean something you don't like. It's not saying "I don't like gay people." It's just a figure of speech. Just like when somebody calls someone a son of a bitch, is that really a direct insult towards said persons mother? Yes, atleast once in my life I've said "that's gay" as I've guarenteed you have done the same and about 80% of the people on this board. Me, personally, I have no problem with gay people, nor do I dislike them. Again, it's a harmless figure of speech.
> 
> And the race comparison is simply stupid. Again, not to quote my boy or anything, but it's the CONTEXT of the saying that makes me offensive or not. The fact that no one says "that's black people" would sound insulting because it's not a prone saying. If Dana White said "that person is probably a ******" it would come off as weird. The fact that these "overly sensitive" gay people have heard sayings like "that's gay" or "man, that guys such a ***" is something totally not to get worked up about because it's a simple saying used by normally immature yanks. Yes, we all know Dana White is immature...is there a real reason to call him out on it because "my feelings were hurt wah wah"? No...unless you're a puss. Wait, was that a direct insult to all females?


Unfortunately, context and meaning is now deemed irrelevant in comparison to the superficial. 

I truly believe people keep "offensive" terms in their ctrl F box and just seek them out in whatever print they are reading.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow I like dana so much more for calling out that bitch in the first video, he did not need to apoligize for anything.

I'm with Alex_DeLarge on this one, how you use a word and the meaning you have behind it is what adds fuel to the word. I have allot of gay friends and ya know whats funny they say ****** and thats gay more then anyone I know, for they know those terms have changed meanings for what they used to mean.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Willem Dafoe has weighed in on the subject.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> And to the person that said the word "***" is a direct insult to gays. Um, no. When someone says "that's gay" it's not a direct insult to gay people. It's a simple insult that's been carried over for years now that is just meant to mean something you don't like. It's not saying "I don't like gay people." It's just a figure of speech. Just like when somebody calls someone a son of a bitch, is that really a direct insult towards said persons mother? Yes, atleast once in my life I've said "that's gay" as I've guarenteed you have done the same and about 80% of the people on this board. Me, personally, I have no problem with gay people, nor do I dislike them. Again, it's a harmless figure of speech.


Figure of speech? Yes. Harmless...not so much. I am a Jew. I heard my friend complain how someone "***** him" on the price of something. He wasn't an anti-semite. It's just a figure of speech. I still punched him so hard he puked. Then I helped him up. He didn't use the term like that again. Trust me..."******" is offensive to gays and people who care about them. 




> And the race comparison is simply stupid. Again, not to quote my boy or anything, but it's the CONTEXT of the saying that makes me offensive or not. The fact that no one says "that's black people" would sound insulting because it's not a prone saying. If Dana White said "that person is probably a ******" it would come off as weird. The fact that these "overly sensitive" gay people have heard sayings like "that's gay" or "man, that guys such a ***" is something totally not to get worked up about because it's a simple saying used by normally immature yanks that's not even meant to be a direct insult in the first fuckin' place. Again, it's the context. Yes, we all know Dana White is immature...is there a real reason to call him out on it because "my feelings were hurt wah wah"? No...unless you're a puss. Wait, was that a direct insult to all females?.



Well, comparing it to race doesn't work because YOU see "gay" as a perfectly fine generic insult. What if lots of people used the term ****** in that way, THEN it would be OK? Yes, I called people gay and queer in 5th grade...then I grew up. I'm not PC. I am brash, and judgemental, and I don't give two shits if I hurt someones feelings. I call people out on things they do that are stupid. Being born gay isn't one of them. Using the word "******" to mean "someone I don't like" is.


----------



## newfish (Jun 26, 2008)

M_D said:


> Wow I like dana so much more for calling out that bitch in the first video, he did not need to apoligize for anything.
> 
> I'm with Alex_DeLarge on this one, how you use a word and the meaning you have behind it is what adds fuel to the word. I have allot of gay friends and ya know whats funny they say ****** and thats gay more then anyone I know, for they know those terms have changed meanings for what they used to mean.


First off, she's not a "bitch" for writing that article (even if it wasn't well-sourced), and it's Dana's job to engage with the media respectfully, because, you know, he wouldn't want the world to think everyone involved in MMA is a thug. 

Second, the word "bitch" is especially denigrating given the context in which Dana used it -- instead of responding to a journalist like she has something to say, he raised the issue of her sex and brought her down for it. And come on -- the gay issue is still huge in this country, especially in the sports world. Saying ****** is as bad as Dana saying ******. 

The apology is 100% needed, assuming the UFC wants to exist in the 21st century.


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

judodude said:


> All it took was some angry ******* to make Dana apologize.


I know, that's all it took?


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

People offend people all the time. Some people just take it, other people bitch about it. Sadly the 'bitches' are in the majority nowadays. Sorry, I meant to say 'pussies', which by the way does not refer to vaginas, because these are awesome. People should be able to say what's on their mind without having to think about what a certain group of people have to say about it. 

Stupid PC bitches. Oh, and I mean both men and women.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

newfish said:


> The apology is 100% needed, assuming the UFC wants to exist in the 21st century.


Yes... I can see ticket sales and PPV buys plummeting, sponsors walking away from a sure thing, and fans boycotting the UFC worldwide, all because Dana White referred to a nameless fighter/person as a '***,' something no other individual, past or present, has dared even contemplate, let alone do, especially we fans of mixed martial arts. Indeed, the end of MMA as we know it is neigh. 

:sarcastic01:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

newfish said:


> First off, she's not a "bitch" for writing that article (even if it wasn't well-sourced), and it's Dana's job to engage with the media respectfully, because, you know, he wouldn't want the world to think everyone involved in MMA is a thug.
> 
> Second, the word "bitch" is especially denigrating given the context in which Dana used it -- instead of responding to a journalist like she has something to say, he raised the issue of her sex and brought her down for it. And come on -- the gay issue is still huge in this country, especially in the sports world. Saying ****** is as bad as Dana saying ******.
> 
> The apology is 100% needed, assuming the UFC wants to exist in the 21st century.


Nice sarcasm.

Wait...


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

M_D said:


> Wow I like dana so much more for calling out that bitch in the first video, he did not need to apoligize for anything.
> 
> I'm with Alex_DeLarge on this one, how you use a word and the meaning you have behind it is what adds fuel to the word. I have allot of gay friends and ya know whats funny they say ****** and thats gay more then anyone I know, for they know those terms have changed meanings for what they used to mean.


I feel the exact same way.


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

It's fairly obvious Mr. White is quite an obnoxious man. If he was the President of any other company in the World he would have been fired. The way he conducts himself is embarrassing. I mean didn't everyone else grow out of the 'swearing in every sentence' phase when they were 14.

I am not a prude and I f*cking love swearing but there is a time and a place where it is funny. Dana needs to be more diplomatic and professional he is an ambassador for MMA. Anybody who has reservations about MMA being thuggish or primitive won't be persuaded by hearing one of it's most influential figures ranting and tirading like some kind of juvenil delinquent.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Exactly why someone shouldn't take him seriously.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

This is all Bullshit..It's fakeass apology anyways...I love Dana for Being the way he is..He says whateve come inside his head....It's what's helped the sport grow, it's captured everyone attention...The guy has a way of doing that...So **** all the haters:thumbsdown:


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

It is not just about trying to look cool and impress a load of 14 year olds by swearing and being a jackass. Think about sponsors, mainstream media they won't take an idiot that rants like a nutjob seriously.


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, people are actually insulted over something as stupid as this? You mean to tell me that you don't insult anyone EVER for any reason? Why is calling someone a *** any worse than calling him a bastard, piece of shit etc etc? Because the word offends you? So before anyone insults someone we should run which words will and won't offend by you just to make sure no ones feelings are hurt right?

I think I know who really needs to grow up :dunno:


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

Evo said:


> Wow, people are actually insulted over something as stupid as this? You mean to tell me that you don't insult anyone EVER for any reason? Why is calling someone a *** any worse than calling him a bastard, piece of shit etc etc? Because the word offends you? So before anyone insults someone we should run which words will and won't offend by you just to make sure no ones feelings are hurt right?
> 
> I think I know who really needs to grow up :dunno:


I don't care what he called anyone it makes cack all difference to me.

I just think for the President of a huge multi-national company, the way he talks and conducts himself is embarrassingly immature in general.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

smokelaw1 said:


> First of all, using the word "******" IS a direct insult to all gays, even if the person directed at isn't gay. The reason 5th graders do it...is because they are stupid kids! The fact that some people never outgrow it isn't a sign that the word is OK...it's a sign that the person is NOT.
> 
> If Dana had called him a money grubbing Jew-bag, or a droopy-lipped ******, or a greasy ***, another freaking berrry-picking *******....would that be OK? Even if he wasn't black/jewish/mexican/italian? No! That's not PC, that's acting like a friggen adult. Want to be a tough guy, Dana? Call him an idiot. Call him out for his stupid reporting and the complete lack of facts or journalistic integrity. Don't make the sport I love look like a bunch of bar-room brawlin' morons demanding their legitimacy. If you keep acting like that, we won't deserve it.
> 
> Words aren't "taboo" because some PC idiot says so, but because they show the user to be an ignorant bigot. People don't want those they associate with to be perceived as ignorant bigots, or to BE ignorant bigots. They attempt to remove the word from the vernacular to either remove the appearance of bigotry, or educate the would-be-user of the word to the bigoted nature of the connotations of using it.


Very well said. 

I traditionally am very anti-PC, but I think this falls into a different category. 

Calling someone a ****** is the same as calling someone any other derogetory name, and intelligent people will use their vocubalary to find a well suited and actually insulting alternative.

I don't think this falls under the category that alot of other PC stuff does. For example, it really annoys me when people get offended by the use of the word "retarded". Many of my textbooks used this word in the medical sense and several times when I have tried to use it have gotten angry looks and/or comments from people who think I am using a "scool yard" word, when in actuality it was the other way around.

I then have to explain that it was originally (and still should be) a medical term before a bunch of kids and then pc freak got their hands on it.

I guess what I am saying is it isn't about being PC, it is what the word originally meant. I don't call black people I don't like *******, nor do I call white people I don't like *******.

The same goes for the word ******, I don't use it in reference to straight or gay people, as it's original intention was harmful and derogitary. 

Perhaps in the end the meaning of the word will change, but it will always be taboo due to the context of the original meaning and it's actual use in high schools everywhere in literal reference and challenge to young peoples sexuality everywhere.

Funny thing is, one of my worst habits is the accidental, occasional, "that's sooo gay".

Hard to break the habit. 

Which illustrates in the end what he real problem with these words is; people use them to mean completely different things, and left open to interpretation, people will get angry.


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

Combat Soul said:


> I don't care what he called anyone it makes cack all difference to me.
> 
> I just think for the President of a huge multi-national company, the way he talks and conducts himself is embarrassingly immature in general.


Why is it just because he's the president of the UFC should he change the way he acts in front of a camera? I'm not saying I totally agree with the way he handles everything, but I'd rather have a no BS guy than someone who just kisses everyones butts. 

I also can see what you mean though. It's not a black and white issue, it's gray. Can't make everyone happy =P

Edit: Also, this post wasn't actually intended towards you Combat Soul. I just didn't feel like going back in the thread to quote the guy I'm referring to. Just to clear up any confusing there might have been since I posted right after you.


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

Evo said:


> Why is it just because he's the president of the UFC should he change the way he acts in front of a camera? I'm not saying I totally agree with the way he handles everything, but I'd rather have a no BS guy than someone who just kisses everyones butts.
> 
> I also can see what you mean though. It's not a black and white issue, it's gray. Can't make everyone happy =P
> 
> Edit: Also, this post wasn't actually intended towards you Combat Soul. I just didn't feel like going back in the thread to quote the guy I'm referring to. Just to clear up any confusing there might have been since I posted right after you.



For that exact reason, he is the President. He is representing the company and he is also trying to get the sport of MMA over with mainstream media and audiences. Him acting like a thug only gives the anti-MMA crowd fuel to throw on the fire. Taking the attitude well f*ck them might impress teenagers but in the real World he won't be taken seriously.

He can still be a straight talking no BS sort of guy without offending loads of people, there is a balance. I just think a tad more professionalism would not do him any harm. Not being an ass kisser or a shmoozer but tone down the vulgarity a notch because it is bad P.R.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm on the side that actually has a pair. How the **** does calling someone a *** compare to any racial slur? Oh thats right IT DOESNT! Its common language used by everyone and just cuz a couple idiots can't comprehend the meaning of CONTEXT and get butthurt about everything they hear doesnt mean we should care. 

As for smokelaw which i believe you're the one spewing all this BS you my friend are the problem. Your little story about hitting your friend cuz someone ***** him out of something just proves it. You knew he didnt mean it as an insult to any Jew and failed to see the context in which he said it so you clocked him. Your a dick plain and simple!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Combat Soul said:


> For that exact reason, he is the President. He is representing the company and he is also trying to get the sport of MMA over with mainstream media and audiences. Him acting like a thug only gives the anti-MMA crowd fuel to throw on the fire. Taking the attitude well f*ck them might impress teenagers but in the real World he won't be taken seriously.


Oh, for sure. In no way has the 'real world' taken Dana White seriously. He only managed to rebuild the UFC, and in a sense, MMA. He only managed to bring legitimacy and acceptance to a once less than accepted sport banned across the better part of North America. He only built a multi-million dollar empire essentially from the ground up. And he did it all with partners, committees, sponsors, and fans laughing behind his back, refusing to take him seriously! Come on, boss. Be offended all you want, but don't suggest that 'the real world' will have a problem with Dana dubbing someone a '***' in passing, because truth be told, only sensitive Liberals and those looking for attention would be offended by anything Dana White had, or does have to say.


----------



## iancw (Dec 30, 2007)

Evo said:


> Why is it just because he's the president of the UFC should he change the way he acts in front of a camera? I'm not saying I totally agree with the way he handles everything, but I'd rather have a no BS guy than someone who just kisses everyones butts.
> 
> I also can see what you mean though. It's not a black and white issue, it's gray. Can't make everyone happy =P
> 
> Edit: Also, this post wasn't actually intended towards you Combat Soul. I just didn't feel like going back in the thread to quote the guy I'm referring to. Just to clear up any confusing there might have been since I posted right after you.


You can be no BS without offending people though. In the end if Dana White would continue to use the word "******" it might generate bad media attention which would put the UFC in a bad light and could cost sponsorship deals.



ean6789 said:


> I'm on the side that actually has a pair. How the **** does calling someone a *** compare to any racial slur? Oh thats right IT DOESNT! Its common language used by everyone and just cuz a couple idiots can't comprehend the meaning of CONTEXT and get butthurt about everything they hear doesnt mean we should care.
> 
> As for smokelaw which i believe you're the one spewing all this BS you my friend are the problem. Your little story about hitting your friend cuz someone ***** him out of something just proves it. You knew he didnt mean it as an insult to any Jew and failed to see the context in which he said it so you clocked him. Your a dick plain and simple!


It compares because it's a derogatory term used again a minority group. You said it's all context, but "******" is a derogatory term for gays, so if you using for some other meaning then you should probably think of a better word to use.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Im not super suprised that he apologized but I am suprised by the way he said it.
> 
> "Im actually a supporter of many of there issues"
> 
> jeeezz that must have been hard to get on his knees and kiss the ass of the gay community.


or maybe he just feels that gay people deserve the same rights as everyone else, and didn't want everyone to think that because he used a slur thoughtlessly that he is some kind of bigot. believe it or not a lot of reasonable people feel this way.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Talk about a case of arrested development. Let's put a poll up: the biggest crybaby in the UFC is/was...

a. Tito
b. BJ
c. Dana

(I vote for a three way tie).


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Hmm that video is deleted already?


----------



## _redruM_ (Dec 30, 2007)

After reading all of this, I would have to say I am somewhere in the middle. One thing that amuses me, though, is the way many of you refer to the person Dana is insulting as a man, which suggests to me that you haven't even watched the video.



Alex_DeLarge said:


> It was kind of a harmless joke, stating that these people waste their time and energy getting worked up over something ridiculous when just down the road from them, a father is raping their daughter.


Where exactly is the comparison there? Do you think people wouldn't be outraged if they were _aware_ of a father raping his daughter? Of course they would be, if it happened right in front of their eyes while watching a video, or became aware of it through large public exposure and outrage. I really don't see any comparison. Do you expect people to actively force their way into their neighbour's houses just in case they may be raping their daughters?



> Bottom line, there are many things in the world to get upset about. A bald potty-mouth saying a "bad word" isn't something to get upset about.


It is when someone like me cares so much about the sport and tries to share that passion/interest with friends or family and has a hell of a time convincing them that this isn't a bunch of angry, incoherent menaces to society who are doing what they are doing because it's the only thing keeping them out of jail. When a man such as Dana conducts himself the way he does, this becomes a whole lot more challenging. Considering the way he wants the UFC to dominate the MMA scene, he needs to realize that he will be a large representative of the sport. His choice of words is bad enough for their offensive nature, but there is more to it than that. As some have already said, it's his unprofessionalism in the way he approached the matter. It just comes off like he was trying to be tough and offensive on purpose. If you aren't an angsty teenager, or a moron who thinks this makes him a "man's man", you should be able to recognize why this was incredibly stupid on his part.



ean6789 said:


> I'm on the side that actually has a pair. How the **** does calling someone a *** compare to any racial slur? Oh thats right IT DOESNT! Its common language used by everyone and just cuz a couple idiots can't comprehend the meaning of CONTEXT and get butthurt about everything they hear doesnt mean we should care.


It does compare. In either case, a word is used that has a long history of being derogatory to a certain group of people. That's a pretty unmistakeable comparison, much better than the father raping his daughter arguement. While I agree that many people (myself included) may use these words as generic insults, and I agree that context matters, that still doesn't give any of us any right to decide whether or not it _should_ offend people. Do you think if you say ****** to a black man he's going to give a **** if you then say "it's cool man, I'm not racist"? No, he won't. You can't begin to understand what it's like for him to hear that word in _any_ context, and you have no right to tell him he shouldn't be offended.



> As for smokelaw which i believe you're the one spewing all this BS you my friend are the problem. Your little story about hitting your friend cuz someone ***** him out of something just proves it. You knew he didnt mean it as an insult to any Jew and failed to see the context in which he said it so you clocked him. Your a dick plain and simple!


Again, you are failing to realize the fact you can't begin to know what it's like for him to hear that word. If you honestly think that just because you say something in what you consider to be a harmless context that someone who has a long history of suffering prejudice, oppression and injustice associated with that word should have no right to be offended, then you are plainly and simply an idiot. Considering your remark about one side of this arguement having balls and the other not, that assessment seems to fit perfectly.


----------



## alonzom (Dec 10, 2008)

WTF? I guess for some of you who have never been discriminated can't understand why some people may be offended by a comment like that. Some of you may never understand what's like being gay, brown, jew, black, whatever. When I hear the word "****" I just want to punch people in the face for being so damn ignorant even if they're joking. I don't take that lightly. 
why shouldn't someone get pissed for being called a "***" but be pissed for being called "******"? You ignorant ****, it's the same damn thing but since you have never been discriminated, you would not know. 
We need to be more inteligent if we want to defend this sport. If you don't care then you don't love the sport. It's gotta be messed up to not understand why some people may get offended by being called **** while being discriminated and even bitten to death by society. You can't just be that naive and not understand why words like that can affect other people who have actually struggled and suffered from opression and prejudice more than they would affect you.
But a lof of us just want to be cool and sound tough and that's why we say words like that to make us feel like that's the reason we like mma. It's like we have to insult and bully other people to feel worthy of being a mma fan.
It's just sad.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

jasonc84 should have posted this image along with this thread because it was imminent.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

*UFC To Scale Back On Appearances Of Dana White*

Dave Meltzer of F4WOnline.com has the news on the UFC's decision to cut back on Dana White appearances following his tirade against Loretta Hunt that caused an uproar in the gay community when White used the word "******":

The fallout of Dana White's video blog yesterday has been huge and it appears will result in a scaling back of White as a public figure representing UFC.

In addition, as things stand at this point, White's public profile is going to be greatly reduced

*White will be doing no more video blogs

*White has pulled out of doing a reality show based on his life that was scheduled to start filming

*He is going to cut back greatly on dealing with the media and greatly reduce his public role in the company

Got this form nodq.com


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

Bit of an overeaction if this is true. But like I said yesterday MMA is going mainstream, which means you actually need to think about what you say before you say it because more people are listening.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

This is a prowrestling news site? Why does it have MMA information?


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

This wold be REALLY stupid the UFC would lose a huge part of it's image. People like Dana's brash attitude. Chuck, Dana, Forrest and Rampage kinda of make up the main stream view of the UFC if you ask me. There is certainly NO reason to take such drastic measures because of this. He apologized plain and simple. 

I say ****** all the time it doesn't mean I have anything against gay's though. in todays society it's just another stupid word to call your best mate lol.


----------



## cultlegend (Jan 18, 2009)

Dave Meltzer's a ***!!!!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Emericanaddict said:


> This wold be REALLY stupid the UFC would lose a huge part of it's image. People like Dana's brash attitude. Chuck, Dana, Forrest and Rampage kinda of make up the main stream view of the UFC if you ask me. There is certainly NO reason to take such drastic measures because of this. He apologized plain and simple.
> 
> I say ****** all the time it doesn't mean I have anything against gay's though. in todays society it's just another stupid word to call your best mate lol.


Unfortunately, not everyone sees it like that.

Regardless of how many neg reps i get for this from his testicle-huggers....Dana is a rather immature prick. I could care less if i ever heard another word come out of his mouth.

For the UFC to ever go mainstream, what they DON'T need is a president with a vocabulary limited to profanities every 3rd or 4th word.

It makes him look quite ignorant.

Yes, yes i know "OMG HE MADE THE UFC HES VERY INTELLIGENT, THERE WOULD BE NO UFC WITHOUT DANA" blah blah etc. When you have a few billionaires supporting you.... it tends to help.

What i would like to see just ONCE is for him to talk intelligently, without a single swear word or without making himself look like a pompous fuckface. Hes in the public eye, like it or not....so grow up and act like a damn professional. I'm tired of "he keeps it real" crap.

Chuck, Forrest and Rampage are all likable and personable... at least they can pull it off while not saying "f**k" every other sentence.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

rygu said:


> Unfortunately, not everyone sees it like that.
> 
> Regardless of how many neg reps i get for this from his testicle-huggers....Dana is a rather immature prick. I could care less if i ever heard another word come out of his mouth.
> 
> ...


 
You'll be gettin a pos rep from me bud.....THIS IS TOTALLY TRUE. 

dana has done more than anyone for the sport....which might explain why he thinks he can speak the way he does.

Take the new ultimate fighter show....welcome to the UFC "Motherfuckers".......i mean really is that necessary. he sound less professional not like the CEO or president rather of the UFC.........


Im sorry but he opened his big mouth and now he will have to deal with the reprecussions.........

love the guy to death but at the same time there is total logic in both these posts........:thumb02:


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

I think rather then hide Dana away (which would really be hard for the guy to do IMO) he just needs to take a long hard look at himself and the way he conducts himself.

Like people have said you cant have a head spokesperson for a huge company like the UFC who cant string a sentence together without swearing. So hopefully this whole thing will make Dana realise what exactly he is saying.

I love the guy and how he tells it like it is, but a lot of the time he goes too far and is just f-ing for the sake of it. A company like the UFC can get away with having an edgy persona like Dana in control, but only when he engages his brain. The guy is so passionate about the sport and can be articulate but just chooses not to be.


----------



## judodude (Mar 27, 2009)

You could see it coming..


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81WOV5mq-CA

there ya go


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

rabakill said:


> so that's why it got pulled...


AAAYYOOOO!!!!!




UFCFAN18 said:


> jeeezz that must have been hard to get on his knees and kiss the ass of the gay community.


I was definitely hard the first time I had to do that.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

rygu said:


> Unfortunately, not everyone sees it like that.
> 
> Regardless of how many neg reps i get for this from his testicle-huggers....Dana is a rather immature prick. I could care less if i ever heard another word come out of his mouth.
> 
> ...



He's just honest. And if people can't handle it, so what. People expect the president of a sport where people beat each other up to be polite???

He makes mistakes just like we all do...and he apologized for it. At least he didn't make excuses. I still think you're good for the job Dana, keep shooting the behind the scenes stuff!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

As long as we still get to see good matchups between fighters that's all that really matters. If you think about it really hard, does it really matter how much you know about the president of the company? I could care less whether he is on primetime tv an hour a day or if I never hear from him again, I just want to see Machida fight Evans.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Aye, he made what some have deemed to be a 'mistake' and he's since apologized for it, more than once. He's stated that he didn't intend to 'hurt' anyone other than Ms. Hunt, but realizes that he did, intentionally or not. People, even the rich and famous, do make mistakes, and while the rest of us like to think that we can sit around, and preach as though we're squeaky clean, as some of you are here doing, it doesn't change the fact that no one on this planet is perfect. Certainly not you. Certainly not I. I'd rather Dana White be Dana White than some fake corporate suit, but that's just me. That said, he's apologized when he really didn't have to, he's owned up to his apparent PC slip-up, and that's that. Does continuing to rip on him make you feel important as you sit behind your keyboards, ranting away in your parents' basements? You perfect, Pope-esque role models, you.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

That's a damn shame, I've been taking lessons on how to sound like a proper gentleman from him. I guess I'm just going to have to listen to more Nick Diaz interviews.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I hope this isn't true a bunch of ******* complain and now Dana is shunned??? I agree maybe Dana could tone it down a bit but who cares???? The UFC is already wrote off as a primitive, brutal form of human cockfighting by the same people who were offended by his blog. So who cares if the president say's ******???

Let's get realistic here the people who are offended by the word ****** aren't going to be watching the UFC anyways. Todays world sickens me everything has to be PC and everyone has to follow in suit or they get the shaft...

It's not even really about Dana in my mind it's about standing up and not giving in to todays society.

EDIT: Keep bringing the red I made this statement and I stand by it!


----------



## faustus34 (Jul 17, 2007)

UFCFAN18 said:


> I hope this isn't true a bunch of ******* complain and now Dana is shunned??? I agree maybe Dana could tone it down a bit but who cares???? The UFC is already wrote off as a primitive, brutal form of human cockfighting by the same people who were offended by his blog. So who cares if the president say's ******???
> 
> Let's get realistic here the people who are offended by the word ****** aren't going to be watching the UFC anyway. Today's world sickens me everything has to be PC and everyone has to follow in suit or they get the shaft...
> 
> It's not even really about Dana in my mind it's about standing up and not giving in to today's society.


Agreed and repped. Does anyone really believe that Dana actually meant that he is against gays by his comment? While I don't think it was a good choice for him and he has aptly apologized, I think the punishment is way too harsh for the crime. I will miss his video blogs, they were sometimes very entertaining.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Over reaction big time. And ya know whenever i see Dana on live tv, like espn, doing interviews he never swears there. So he has it in him, i think this stuff he just relaxed and talks like he does at home. thats fine if ya ask me, course thats just me i guess.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

to be hounest i think this is a bit stupid and an over reaction, and i hope its not true


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

UFCFAN18 said:


> I hope this isn't true a bunch of ******* complain and now Dana is shunned??? I agree maybe Dana could tone it down a bit but who cares???? The UFC is already wrote off as a primitive, brutal form of human cockfighting by the same people who were offended by his blog. So who cares if the president say's ******???
> 
> Let's get realistic here the people who are offended by the word ****** aren't going to be watching the UFC anyways. Todays world sickens me everything has to be PC and everyone has to follow in suit or they get the shaft...
> 
> It's not even really about Dana in my mind it's about standing up and not giving in to todays society.


Lets see how powerful my neg rep is retard.

Only one bar.....dissapointing.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

alonzom said:


> WTF? I guess for some of you who have never been discriminated can't understand why some people may be offended by a comment like that. Some of you may never understand what's like being gay, brown, jew, black, whatever. When I hear the word "****" I just want to punch people in the face for being so damn ignorant even if they're joking. I don't take that lightly.
> why shouldn't someone get pissed for being called a "***" but be pissed for being called "******"? You ignorant ****, it's the same damn thing but since you have never been discriminated, you would not know.
> We need to be more inteligent if we want to defend this sport. If you don't care then you don't love the sport. It's gotta be messed up to not understand why some people may get offended by being called **** while being discriminated and even bitten to death by society. You can't just be that naive and not understand why words like that can affect other people who have actually struggled and suffered from opression and prejudice more than they would affect you.
> But a lof of us just want to be cool and sound tough and that's why we say words like that to make us feel like that's the reason we like mma. It's like we have to insult and bully other people to feel worthy of being a mma fan.
> It's just sad.


words are only offensive if you let them be offensive. I have been called a cracker I just laughed at them. I have been insulted and called every name in the book but I have never gotten angry of someones insults because they are just words and so I dont take offense to them. 

Certain words have become common place in the english language and *** and gay are some of them, just like the common swear words have. for our generations swear words are in everyday vocabulary unlike my grand parents where they are shocked to here one of those sinful words. When words become common place allot of the time their meanings change like the words gay and ******.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

dana come back lol


----------



## Dafe (Mar 19, 2009)

Dumb over-reaction. Dana represents the UFC well - it needs someone bold, strong, and even harsh at times. 

Besides, this politically correct junk is just bullshit anyways. He said ******, who the **** cares.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

there is a difference between a word like sh!t and a word like ***. difference being that one is simply a vulgar term for excrement, where the other is a derogotory term for a specific class of people. when dana gets mad and calls someone a ***, what he is really saying is "**** are so lame in my opinion that in my extreme rage at you that is what I choose to liken you to". 

cracker is really a poor example because there has never been a period of white oppression in which that word was symbolic of the general disgust for white people, unlike words like ****** or ******.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Dafe said:


> Dumb over-reaction. Dana represents the UFC well - it needs someone bold, strong, and even harsh at times.
> 
> Besides, this politically correct junk is just bullshit anyways. He said ******, who the **** cares.


The people who complained obviously.

Dana does not represent the UFC well.


----------



## Dafe (Mar 19, 2009)

TheNegation said:


> The people who complained obviously.
> 
> Dana does not represent the UFC well.


The UFC is successful in large part due to Dana - both behind the scenes and as a public figure. Just because he isn't super-classy and soft spoken does not mean he represents the company poorly. Dana is actually a pretty good marketing tool for the company - who is the target audience? 

Calling people homos or whatever is just political correctness garbage. Most people don't give a **** what he says unless it insults/offends them. That kind of language and attitude attracts a lot of people. 

Regardless, he apologized and that should be the end of it. None of this apologist crap they're trying to pull now.

off topic but:

People are too sensitive now a days. Oh my god, he called someone a ***. Oh my god, we called him an illegal mexican instead of an undocumented worker. Give me a break, find about something important to bitch about.

And yeah, the people bitching about this are ****.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm not saying he meant "******" in an anti-homosexual sense, i doubt he did mean it like that. It just makes him sound stupid. I won't discredit him for what he's done for MMA, but i'll stop there.

I'd like to see Dana demoted and Joe Silva take the reigns, not just for this....but for the primitive way he conducts himself.

I could care less if he swore every now and then....most people do. Dana, however, is the head of a company trying to put itself on the map of the sporting world.....and to those still weary of letting their kids/teens or whatever watch UFC, he doesn't represent the UFC well.

His attempted tough-guy image could do without sounding like he dropped out of school in grade 6.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I think they'll scale back his appearence until the heat comes off him. I think it'll either end with him coming back little by little until he's back full force, or they replace him.

That was a huge slip up, 1 word could end his career. It's actually sad to see it. It's waaaaaaaaay to much of an overeaction. People act like they never heard the word "******." I mean, it's offensive, but it's pretty common.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Emericanaddict said:


> This wold be REALLY stupid the UFC would lose a huge part of it's image. People like Dana's brash attitude. Chuck, Dana, Forrest and Rampage kinda of make up the main stream view of the UFC if you ask me. There is certainly NO reason to take such drastic measures because of this. He apologized plain and simple.
> 
> I say ****** all the time it doesn't mean I have anything against gay's though. in todays society it's just another stupid word to call your best mate lol.


Dana damaged the UFC's image, If he would have acted like a professional this wouldnt have happened. you have to remember they run a business and wouldnt be tolerated any wheres eles.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> Dana damaged the UFC's image, If he would have acted like a professional this wouldnt have happened. you have to remember they run a business and wouldnt be tolerated any wheres eles.


It also doesn't help that there aren't many openly gay people in the MMA community.. in fact.. I can't name 1 in the UFC.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

No news is bad news, and if anything Dana only increases the interest in the UFC. The UFC and Dana White would have a slightly better image if he wasn't on camera insulting everyone all the time, but for the few kept happy the UFC just get less headline news because lets face it, people love to hate him.

I'm happy with the MMA community right now, I don't really care what the 'mainstream' think of it. Regardless of whether Dana keeps swearing his bald head off on camera, the UFC will keep moving forward and keep gaining popularity.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

actually *** is a term for s cigarette that got turned into a insult against homosexuals and now has been turned into just another swear word/vulgur term. Like I have said before the meanings of words change and some people just dont realize this. in another post I said something and I will repeat it here, my friends that are gay actually use the words ****** and gay to describe stuff more then anyone I know, for they know the meaning behind the word has changed so that those words are not demeaning towards homosexuals any more but just another vulgar insulting word/words. 

The english language and language in general is one that evolves and changes and in this case has done so. lets take the word bitch which was used to label a female dog then changed into a term to be used against women upgrading the definition to that of spiteful woman, and now it is just a common place insult. I am most of you have probably called guys a bitch many times are you calling them a spiteful woman when you do it, or did the word evolve and change?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

M_D said:


> actually *** is a term for s cigarette


in europe. where do you and I and Dana live? and what is the UFC's main demographic? and where is GLAAD based? It doesnt mean the same thing in the states.



> that got turned into a insult against homosexualsand now has been turned into just another swear word/vulgur term.


 No. in america it means a very specific thing. a gay man. you and i and probably everyone reading this thread (even the english, if they have ever seen american movies) know im right.



> Like I have said before the meanings of words change and some people just dont realize this. in another post I said something and I will repeat it here, my friends that are gay actually use the words ****** and gay to describe stuff more then anyone I know, for they know the meaning behind the word has changed so that those words are not demeaning towards homosexuals any more but just another vulgar insulting word/words.


 Sure, your gay friends use that word to describe themselves. This is called "reclaiming the word". it's a way to make the word less offensive to the group. Similar to how black people call themselves and each other ******. And your gay or black friends might even be ok with you, personally using that word around them because they know you. But if you were to walk into a gay bar and call a stranger ******, or walk into a black neighborhood and call a stranger a *****, you would definitely be reminded that these words are not mainstream generic vulgarities.



> The english language and language in general is one that evolves and changes and in this case has done so. lets take the word bitch which was used to label a female dog then changed into a term to be used against women upgrading the definition to that of spiteful woman, and now it is just a common place insult. I am most of you have probably called guys a bitch many times are you calling them a spiteful woman when you do it, or did the word evolve and change?


this is another topic entirely, because IMHO it is not likening a person to a woman, but likening them to a female dog. In fact "dog" itself (sans gender) is an insult in many cultures including our own. I will admit it's somewhat offensive to some people regardless, but then again if women feel it doesnt insult them directly, who am i to argue. if all of a sudden gay culture as a whole was down with being called **** by strangers i'd probably drop it as well.


----------



## _redruM_ (Dec 30, 2007)

M_D said:


> Like I have said before the meanings of words change and some people just dont realize this.


They may change for people such as yourself who have used them and not been abused by them, but again, that doesn't change how those who have come to associate it with insults toward their gender/race/lifestyle are going to feel about it. Unfortunately, some people seem completely incapable of realizing this.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

actually no my gay friends do not call each other *** or gay they use it to descrip other things and people, a straight guy that does a stupid thing, they would call him a ****** or say that a movie was gay ect.. 

On to me walking into a gay club and calling a person a ****** or gay ect.. I have many times, I am sorry but teh word has changed most the gay community knows it almost everyone else does too, just the PC people are the ones all up in arms. 

I could walk into a club or talk to my gay friends and tell them what dana said and they would go so what he insulte dsomeone why the **** should we care. 

also on to you chopping up my post saying ooh *** is from europe, yeah so? thats where the term came from so thts why I wrote it and then it evolved into a term against homesexuals and then evolved into just another vulgur term. 

I am surprised you guys are going against the idea taht words change and evolve in language.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

A few things come to mind right now:

1. Dana White is no doubt a shrewd businessman, not to mention very lucky to have joined up with billionaires in forming this promotion and promoting the sport.

2. Political correctness is way, way out of hand. In one of the other forums I post on, if you type "retard" or "Dick's Sporting Goods" you get "****** or ****'s Sporting Goods.

3. I understand that it's helpful to have a memorable and voluble character be the spokesperson of an organization, but there needs to be a little more professionalism in his case.

4. There are way too many people out there who use "I'm just honest" as an excuse for having not even the most basic social filters and being a huge douche whenever they feel like it, to anyone they feel like.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

M_D said:


> actually no my gay friends do not call each other *** or gay they use it to descrip other things and people, a straight guy that does a stupid thing, they would call him a ****** or say that a movie was gay ect..
> 
> On to me walking into a gay club and calling a person a ****** or gay ect.. I have many times, I am sorry but teh word has changed most the gay community knows it almost everyone else does too, just the PC people are the ones all up in arms.
> 
> ...


Since apparently it offends you that I reply to your post in segments, I will reply in one big, less comprehensible chunk:


we're going against your preposterous claim. who do you think GLAAD is? Do you think they are out of touch with the gay community? that you know gay sensibilities better?

And no, it never evolved into simply a vulgar term. *** still definitely means a gay person. Sorry. It is the simple truth. Goofing around with your buddies and saying "***" doesn't mean all of a sudden its like calling someone a jerk when the president of a major corporation uses it in anger against someone.

Also I seriously doubt you have ever walked into a gay club and called a stranger ******. I just don't buy it. Unless you're gay yourself and it was really really obvious.


----------



## AHagglund (Jul 20, 2008)

In my opinion, this demotion of sorts is more of a "body of work" issue than it is based solely on this one incident.

This incident alone doesn't strike me as a huge deal. If he had said "f----t" while talking about a gay person, that would be much worse than what actually happened. But even Dana's fans would have to concede that Dana has a long history of popping off, and in general, behaving more like a bully than a businessman (the Fitch incident in particular comes to mind), and you have to wonder if he will ever censor himself, and whether or not he'll say something even worse down the road.

For the Fertittas, their investment is paying off big time and their company is making loads of money. Why burn bridges with sponsors and even potential television contracts by letting a guy who calls reporters a "dumb b----" be the face of the company.

Dana definitely has a place in the UFC, but I can see why (if the story is accurate!) the move was made.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This whole situation is ridiculous.

Our society is becoming absolutely unbelievable. 

"******" cannot even be said anymore. When I was growing up, this was a simple word to call your friends and nothing bad came from it. Now out of nowhere this word can cause this much chaos?

It's completely retarded and people need to take the stick out of their asses and forget about this kind of crap. If these people are too stupid and idiotic to understand that he was attacking 1 person, not a whole group, then maybe they deserve to have offensive language used againt them.

It's 1 word, enough of this crap.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> 4. There are way too many people out there who use "I'm just honest" as an excuse for having not even the most basic social filters and being a huge douche whenever they feel like it, to anyone they feel like.


Well put.

Like I said, I could care less if he swears every now and then... most do.

Eventually... people need to evolve their vocabularies beyond that of Mike Tyson.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

How is it fair that Dana cops all this flak for calling Hunt a F*ggot? 
At last years rookie draft I counted David Stern say "Black c*nt" 27 times. 
Thats just double standards if you ask me. 

Ps: She probably is a f*ggot.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

uh..........she likes men?

I c wut u did thar.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

AHagglund said:


> In my opinion, this demotion of sorts is more of a "body of work" issue than it is based solely on this one incident.
> 
> This incident alone doesn't strike me as a huge deal. If he had said "f----t" while talking about a gay person, that would be much worse than what actually happened. But even Dana's fans would have to concede that Dana has a long history of popping off, and in general, behaving more like a bully than a businessman (the Fitch incident in particular comes to mind), and you have to wonder if he will ever censor himself, and whether or not he'll say something even worse down the road.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, it makes me happy to see intelligent posts like this from a newcomer. Enjoy your stay here.

And I completely agree with you. Right now the UFC is in damage control because the PRESIDENT of the company couldn't keep his angry feelings to himself. Dana White has a lot of power and it's getting to his head, almost to the point where he thinks he's invincible.

I think this is going to humble Dana White more, and when he does make a return, (he's too popular to just suddenly disappear forever) We'll see a softer side of him. No doubt he won't be dropping the F bomb nearly as much anymore.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Spoken812 said:


> Welcome to the forum, it makes me happy to see intelligent posts like this from a newcomer. Enjoy your stay here.
> 
> And I completely agree with you. Right now the UFC is in damage control because the PRESIDENT of the company couldn't keep his angry feelings to himself. Dana White has a lot of power and it's getting to his head, almost to the point where he thinks he's invincible.
> 
> I think this is going to humble Dana White more, and when he does make a return, (he's too popular to just suddenly disappear forever) We'll see a softer side of him. No doubt he won't be dropping the F bomb nearly as much anymore.


I know it's there, too, along with intelligence. That's one thing that makes it so frustrating when he equates being a memorable character and showman with being a tool.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> This whole situation is ridiculous.
> 
> Our society is becoming absolutely unbelievable.
> 
> ...


When you were growing up.... as in when you were a kid. Yeah it was acceptable then......everyone's gotta grow up sometime.

Its common knowledge he was attacking one person, but he sounded petty...perhaps he could broaden his vocabulary and make himself sound intelligent since he acts like he's the god of MMA.

So, if someone who is homosexual happened to find this offensive, they deserve to be called *******? 

He should watch how the NFL commish handles himself. I could just see Roger Goodell now.... "These pussies need to cut the endzone celebration shit." 

Not likely. It's called acting mature.

Once one hits adulthood, most are capable of it.


----------



## _redruM_ (Dec 30, 2007)

M_D said:


> actually no my gay friends do not call each other *** or gay they use it to descrip other things and people, a straight guy that does a stupid thing, they would call him a ****** or say that a movie was gay ect..


You have to realize that your friends may not be the best case example. They may be putting up a front, completely desensitized, or perhaps they are genuinely unaffected by those words. If it's a case of the last suggestion, good for them. The thing is, I've known more than one gay person who used those words casually among friends; and I could tell it bothered them. I think gay people feel under pressure to act like they are not vulnerable, but the truth is the vast majority would still be affected by those words. It's kind of like the girlfriend who feels under pressure to act like she likes sports. If you are actually attentive enough, you can see through it.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Developmentally and emotionally, Dana White is still stuck in middle school. These are the types of digs you can get away with on the playground, not when you're manager of a one billion dollar firm. In the adult world, long term planning, diplomacy and strategic aggressive strikes replace wedgies, calling each other "***" and slashing another kid's bike tires.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

_redruM_ said:


> You have to realize that your friends may not be the best case example. They may be putting up a front, completely desensitized, or perhaps they are genuinely unaffected by those words. If it's a case of the last suggestion, good for them. The thing is, I've known more than one gay person who used those words casually among friends; and I could tell it bothered them. I think gay people feel under pressure to act like they are not vulnerable, but the truth is the vast majority would still be affected by those words. It's kind of like the girlfriend who feels under pressure to act like she likes sports. If you are actually attentive enough, you can see through it.


Seriously. My gay friends use the word too. They tolerate our mutual friends using it, and use it themselves, because it takes the sting out of the fact that so many people use it so casually. But try calling them a fvcking ****** when you are in a real argument with them and you will see what the word truly means to them.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

rygu said:


> When you were growing up.... as in when you were a kid. Yeah it was acceptable then......everyone's gotta grow up sometime.
> 
> Its common knowledge he was attacking one person, but he sounded petty...perhaps he could broaden his vocabulary and make himself sound intelligent since he acts like he's the god of MMA.
> 
> ...


He made a blog against 1 person and had nothing to do with any part of the general community. If he called her a "fat slob" does this mean that all fat people in this world would rise up and feel hurt? No, because it has nothing to do with them and they would know that he has nothing against them.

"******" is just a word, it's an insult, it always will be. It has nothing to do with the general population unless stated otherwise, as in "I hate all the ******* in the world".

If gay people cannot understand this, get this upset over a word that was not meant to go against them in any way shape or form, a baseless insult against 1 person, then it is THEM that need to grow up, not Dana.

If you want to spend the rest of your life trying to act "mature" by limiting your vocabulary based on what a bunch of people you do not know or care about want you to do, be my guest.

Personally, I don't like to pretend I'm virtuous and get all upset over 1 word that that should not offend anyone unless personally attacked by it.

The only person that should be upset here is the woman he attacked, no one else had anything to do with it.

For the part of the quote I put in bold, here's the answer to that:

THEY(the gay community) are the ones that make this word offensive towards them. 

They want to be grouped together with everyone else, they don't want to be singled out and made fun of. They want the same rights and all as everyone else.

Well guess what? Fat people, dumb people, people that smell bad, lazy people, rich people, poor people, etc, all have insults BASED on their situation. An example of this would be if you called someone "stupid". Does this mean everyone who has a low IQ needs to stand up and protest against you? No, that's STUPID, even stupid people understand that's stupid. It's an insult for 1 person and has nothing to do with people that happen to have low IQs.

So to answer your quesion easily: If they get so upset based on a single word that was not meant in any way shape or form to upset them, a word that was an insult just like any other insult in the world, a word that was used against 1 person who isn't even gay, then they put that pressure and spotlight on their own self, as not even the man who said it(Dana) realized the word was bad.

If they want to be "just like anyone else", then they need accept their form of an insult instead of running around putting a big spotlight on their community. The only thing this does is single them out from everyone else.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Seriously. My gay friends use the word too. They tolerate our mutual friends using it, and use it themselves, because it takes the sting out of the fact that so many people use it so casually. But try calling them a fvcking ****** when you are in a real argument with them and you will see what the word truly means to them.


And that's okay, is it? There's just something about 'reclaiming' the word that seems so... counter-productive. Gays can call one another ****, and blacks can call one another ******, and will even accept it from their friends on occasion, but God help anyone else whom uses said word in their presence. I have permission from one black friend to use the term *****, yet I can't dare say it in the presence of another. I can refer to one of my gay friends as a ***, yet apparently can't use said term in jest or in passing to refer to someone whom isn't gay. 

Do you see how silly and convoluted this all gets? If a word is truly, truly hurtful, then don't reclaim it, utilize it any and every chance you get, and then have the nerve to tell others they cannot use it. Get rid of it. Kill it. Because if people see you using it, what else are they supposed to think other than, 'hey, maybe it's not so bad, anymore... maybe it's less offensive these days, given that they refer to themselves as _______'. It's bullshit to say 'We're making it our word, and you can't use it'. If you want equality, then bloody well act like it. This isn't the land of double standards. At least, it shouldn't be.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> This isn't the land of double standards. At least, it shouldn't be.


i can't say I've ever heard of a straight-bashing. or a ******-hanging party. existing double standards are the whole reason this kind of sentiment exists.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

You've clearly missed the point. You don't use these words to describe yourself and others like you, and then piss and moan when others do the same. It's counter-productive, and if gays, blacks, and whomever else really want change in that regard, then referring to one another as '******' and '****' might just not be the way to go, especially when the term '*****' reaches so many ears due to its mainstream use. I don't see how that's such a difficult concept to grasp. I still think this has been blown out of proportion. The next time someone calls me a 'cracker' I'm filing a civil suit and complaining to anyone whom will hear my voice. 

Hey, it's only fair.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

the problem is, the doublestandard still exists. There is still a lot of racism and homophobia all over north america. These words are used by those racists and homophobes to belittle and bully the minorities in question. Not EVERY use means that, but the fact remains. 
They are countering that by taking those words for themselves. As soon as racism and homophobia ends, there will be no reason to fear these words and guarantee you they will be nonissues.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Also I seriously doubt you have ever walked into a gay club and called a stranger ******. I just don't buy it. Unless you're gay yourself and it was really really obvious.


nope sorry not gay, people just dont see the word as you guys do anymore, and yes the only really good club to dance at around me is a gay club and so I go go there quite allot, and again yes i call people in there ******* when they are being ******* like i said the term has evolved and changed and the word does not mean what you guys think it does. 

also on to GLAAD Yes I realize who they are and what they stand for but I also realize that when people create these orginizations allot of the time they forget the community and lose track of the things they are trying to protect/stand for. do you really think the NAACP or PETA are actually still in touch with community as a whole? 

also the point of separating my post in quotes ect, that is fine when people do it correctly but you were splitting apart sentences to try and help prove your point when left in the original sentence that I posted meant something completely different. 

and yes like people have pmed and repped me in this thread, this is like talking to a brickwall and is pointless to keep repeating myself. The words and community has changed one day you guys will realize it until then think what ever you want


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> He made a blog against 1 person and had nothing to do with any part of the general community. If he called her a "fat slob" does this mean that all fat people in this world would rise up and feel hurt? No, because it has nothing to do with them and they would know that he has nothing against them.
> 
> "******" is just a word, it's an insult, it always will be. It has nothing to do with the general population unless stated otherwise, as in "I hate all the ******* in the world".
> 
> ...


The word "***" falls into the same category as the N word and all other derogatory words of it's nature. It's meant to set back a group of people. Just because it's more accepted in society doesn't mean it's something that should be brushed to the side.

Telling people to "grow up" over the matter is just ignorant and devoid of feeling. The gay community doesn't deserve the kind of abuse they get, the fact that this debate IS a debate kind of proves it.

If Dana called the source in question a "*******" instead of "******" there would be no debate, just a ton of backlash for Dana with no opposing views.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> The word "***" falls into the same category as the N word and all other derogatory words of it's nature. It's meant to set back a group of people. Just because it's more accepted in society doesn't mean it's something that should be brushed to the side.
> 
> Telling people to "grow up" over the matter is just ignorant and devoid of feeling. The gay community doesn't deserve the kind of abuse they get, the fact that this debate IS a debate kind of proves it.
> 
> If Dana called the source in question a "*******" instead of "******" there would be no debate, just a ton of backlash for Dana with no opposing views.


By your logic, no one should ever call another fat, stupid, dumb, ignorant, retarded, as these are all words/insults based on fat people, stupid people, dumb people, retarded people, etc. Just because you use the word as an insult to 1 person does not mean it was meant against anyone else. 

Even Dana himself didn't know it would cause much bother, as he uses common sense and realizes that it's just a simple word he used to insult someone, the same as he has probably said to someone "get off your Fat ass and do something". 

You are right about one thing, though, the "N word" and "******" are both in the same category, in where the only people that make a big deal out of it are the people that want no one else to make a big deal out of it.

Hypocrisy at its finest.


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

whats so bad about dana calling someone a balll of chopped liver bound with herbs and cheese?

definition:
******:
Noun
1. Brit, Austral & NZ a ball of chopped liver bound with herbs and bread 
2. a bundle of sticks [from Old French] 

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/******


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> By your logic, no one should ever call another fat, stupid, dumb, ignorant, retarded, as these are all words/insults based on fat people, stupid people, dumb people, retarded people, etc. Just because you use the word as an insult to 1 person does not mean it was meant against anyone else.
> 
> Even Dana himself didn't know it would cause much bother, as he uses common sense and realizes that it's just a simple word he used to insult someone, the same as he has probably said to someone "get off your Fat ass and do something".
> 
> ...


I hope this post isn't serious.

Are you comparing the word ****** to the words stupid, fat, and so on? Discrimination is discrimination and I don't like any of it. Thing is, you can use words like stupid and fat in different ways.

It's different if you say, "What he said was stupid" or etc. If you call someone stupid, it doesn't carry nearly as much impact as calling someone a ******, which is actually listed as a HATE word.

To lump INSULTING words and HATE words together is just idiotic. Notice I'm calling the action idiotic, not you an idiot. So where is my hypocrisy?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> I hope this post isn't serious.
> 
> Are you comparing the word ****** to the words stupid, fat, and so on? *Discrimination is discrimination *and I don't like any of it. Thing is, you can use words like stupid and fat in different ways.
> 
> ...


You can use "******" in different ways as well, look at the post above ours, "******" means more than 1 thing. However, calling someone Fat is insulting Fat people, as you are saying being Fat is bad. Therefore, Fat should be a Hate word? No, because it's ignorant for people to get upset about taking a word and using it as an insult.

Calling someone stupid doesn't hold as much of an impact? Who's fault is that? That's right, the ones that don't want it to cause an impact. People that use this word, such as Dana did, they use it(in this case) to insult someone who is clearly not gay. That's not HATE, that's as simple of an insult as calling some Fat when they clearly are not.

The part in bold, why don't you read that a few times. "******", the "N word", are "insulting" people, as is calling someone "Fat". You can't pick and choose what is insulting and what isn't. It can't be OK to call someone "fat" and insult a fat guy, but not OK to call someone a "******" and insult a gay guy. In this case, and in 95% of all normal cases when using these words, the word is used as an insult to 1 person, not a group of people, nore is it used to say that the person that said the word hates/does not like that group of people.

The part that has a major degree of Hypocricy is the fact that the only reason there are such things as "hate words", and the only reason why these words are even talked about, is all caused by the people that claim they don't want these words to be used or talked about.

That is Hypocrisy 101 my friend.


----------



## _redruM_ (Dec 30, 2007)

M_D said:


> also on to GLAAD Yes I realize who they are and what they stand for but I also realize that when people create these orginizations allot of the time they forget the community and lose track of the things they are trying to protect/stand for. do you really think the NAACP or PETA are actually still in touch with community as a whole?


I find it ironic you should say that. You are talking about a very specific part of that community, yourself. I am quite familiar with the club-going gays in my area, and from my experience, they are not the best representation. Some of them were simply experimenting and largely confused about their sexual identity; others found homosexuality to be almost synonymous with rebellion; and a lot of them even thought it was fashionable to be gay. When you consider people like this, it's pretty easy to understand how they can so easily adopt an attitude of '**** it, who cares'. 

Now let me suggest a (sick) experiment. Walk up to a gay man in his 30's-40's, and call him a ******. You can smile at him when you do it, maybe even give him a light punch in the arm to show him the context of a friendly jest. Chances are, he's going to be quite bothered. It probably won't even matter if he's well known to you or not. Things are a lot different when you are talking about a well-established gay man who has probably experienced the brunt of homosexual bashing in society, and is only interested in living his life no differently from you living your's. These are the people GLAAD takes into account, and you do not.



> and yes like people have pmed and repped me in this thread, this is like talking to a brickwall and is pointless to keep repeating myself. The words and community has changed one day you guys will realize it until then think what ever you want


You're right, it _is_ like talking to a brick wall. All of these semantics aside, the real original issue was the fact that the president of a major organization (and one trying not be seen as a playground for sexist, prejudiced, violent, unstable, or generally meat-headed morons) should not be publicly insulting someone in the offensive manner in which Dana White did. You can argue that the word has evolved; or that you don't make a fuss when someone calls you a cracker, but if those are your arguements, you're just acting dumb. Really, really ******* dumb. If you're going to try and argue that he didn't **** up, or that he shouldn't have apologized, you're going to have to do a hell of a lot better than that. In the meantime, why don't you take a look at his apology in the Q&A thread where he pretty much validates everything we've been saying here.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> You can use "******" in different ways as well, look at the post above ours, "******" means more than 1 thing. However, calling someone Fat is insulting Fat people, as you are saying being Fat is bad. Therefore, Fat should be a Hate word? No, because it's ignorant for people to get upset about taking a word and using it as an insult.
> 
> Calling someone stupid doesn't hold as much of an impact? Who's fault is that? That's right, the ones that don't want it to cause an impact. People that use this word, such as Dana did, they use it(in this case) to insult someone who is clearly not gay. That's not HATE, that's as simple of an insult as calling some Fat when they clearly are not.
> 
> ...


So because you disagree with the mass majority of people out there, we're wrong?

Words are words, and different words carry different meanings. Do you really think Dana was calling someone a pile of sticks? Really?

And using your logic, why are you not saying "******?" Instead you're saying the N word. Why is this? You say fat instead of saying F word, or dumb instead of saying the D word, or retard instead of using the R word.

Take that hypocrisy stick and point it in your own direction.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

M_D said:


> nope sorry not gay, people just dont see the word as you guys do anymore, and yes the only really good club to dance at around me is a gay club and so I go go there quite allot, and again yes i call people in there ******* when they are being ******* like i said the term has evolved and changed and the word does not mean what you guys think it does.


 Ah yes, being in the world cultural center that is Lansing Michigan clearly you have a superior view of gay culture than anyone else. The gay people there are probably too afraid to show any anger...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> So because you disagree with the mass majority of people out there, we're wrong?
> 
> Words are words, and different words carry different meanings. Do you really think Dana was calling someone a pile of sticks? Really?
> 
> ...


Because I live in a pathetic and sad world that does not have the ability to take simple words without having to cry and pout about it, that's why I say the "N word". If I sat here and started saying these things on this forum all the time, I am positve I would be contacted by mods and admins, then eventually banned.

You think the news crew, the people that are on tv, politicians, etc, honestly feel just so damn bad about these words? No, but they must act like they do otherwise they lose their jobs and probably won't find another one.

The "mass majority" think like I do, only they don't say it as they are afraid of being judged just like Dana was. I'm also afraid of being judged, not cause I care what people think, but because simple words that are made such a big deal out of can actually cause me to lose my job, which is absolutely ridiculous. Even trying to explain to you that people are taking this situation way out of hand, I am not able to use certain words.

Words do carry different meanings and if Dana was to go up to a gay man and say "You're a ******", then that is insulting. However, generalizing the word "******" and using it as an insult against a woman who is clearly not gay, in a sense that he clearly is not insulting the whole gay community, then having to go back and say he's sorry and that he didn't mean it and blah blah, is quite sad.

I am, as well as everyone else, is FORCED to hold my tongue in this free world called America(LOL at "free"), not that I have anything against any type of people, but I should be able to use any words I damn well please and people should have enough common sense to understand that I don't hate them, I would just be using basic words to talk.

Eventually, no one will be able to say anything. You won't even be able to call someone ugly someday.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Unfortunately, the odds are good that any random person will not have the common sense to interpret your words in context and not as an antisocial act on your part.

Everyone go have a quick knock of whiskey and shake yourselves or something.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> Unfortunately, the odds are good that any random person will not have the common sense to interpret your words in context and not as an antisocial act on your part.
> 
> Everyone go have a quick knock of whiskey and shake yourselves or something.


I actually think that people have at least that much common sense, but feel the need to act virtious in front of others and tell everyone that the word is "wrong" and "offensive", even though in most cases these words are used in a personal situation that have aboslutely nothing to do with the generalized group of people(gay people in this case).

You are right to a degree, though, a lack of common sense is definitely the problem with some people.

I think it's a large mix of both a lack of common sense and the need to pretend and act virtious.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> 4. There are way too many people out there who use "I'm just honest" as an excuse for having not even the most basic social filters and being a huge douche whenever they feel like it, to anyone they feel like.


I go with the "I'm just a douche" excuse.





Michael Carson said:


> THEY(the gay community) are the ones that make this word offensive towards them.
> 
> They want to be grouped together with everyone else, they don't want to be singled out and made fun of. They want the same rights and all as everyone else.


Yeah, how dare those **** take an offensive, derogatory word used to put them down and MAKE it offensive towards them!?! That is sooooo gay! I mean all other minorities like blacks, Jews and Muslims love being called epithets, I don't see why every single gay person (because that's clearly the case) is getting so offended by it!


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

HexRei said:


> in europe. where do you and I and Dana live? and what is the UFC's main demographic? and where is GLAAD based? It doesnt mean the same thing in the states.
> 
> No. in america it means a very specific thing. a gay man. you and i and probably everyone reading this thread (even the english, if they have ever seen american movies) know im right.
> 
> ...


Actually you can't compare the word *** and ****** or *****. In fact many people in the black community take exception with everything being compared to african diaspora plight(gays, dogs, animals etc). Reclaiming is just nonsense.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> I go with the "I'm just a douche" excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, take 1 small part of my post and quote half way through the point of that section of my post and avoid all the parts that lead up/follow it to act like you have any clue.

Congratulations, Mr. I only posted this to act as if I am even half way important in this discussion.

Also, this word wasn't used to "put them down", it was used as an insult to a woman/people, not a as an insult to gay people.

Your posts are so pathetic, they always lack all info/knowledge of the topic. You are the "Carrot Top" of this forum, really pointless and say/do nothing that actually means anything. Always "throw away" posts.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Because I live in a pathetic and sad world that does not have the ability to take simple words without having to cry and pout about it, that's why I say the "N word". If I sat here and started saying these things on this forum all the time, I am positve I would be contacted by mods and admins, then eventually banned.
> 
> You think the news crew, the people that are on tv, politicians, etc, honestly feel just so damn bad about these words? No, but they must act like they do otherwise they lose their jobs and probably won't find another one.
> 
> ...


I'll go by it paragraph by paragraph.

If you don't like the world, you can change it. Be the pioneer.

Because, believe this or not, people actually get offended by these words. These people you list are aware of that, and they don't use them because maybe they don't like offending people.

So fear of people getting upset makes you not use the word? Maybe I'm dumb, but I doubt people get upset at the word for no reason.

He didn't call Loretta a ***, he called the source where she got the information a ***. Since the source can be a guy... you get where I'm going with this.

Maybe stormfront is for you.

Maybe it will be outlawed to call someone ugly. The reason why this country is free is because you can do something about it.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Buckingham said:


> Actually you can't compare the word *** and ****** or *****. In fact many people in the black community take exception with everything being compared to african diaspora plight(gays, dogs, animals etc). Reclaiming is just nonsense.


i dont see how some black people taking issue with the comparison makes it inaccurate. are you suggesting black people are incapable of being homophobic, or simply indifferent to gay issues, just like people of any other race? Being a member of a minority group doesn't mean you are incapable of discrimination against another group or even your own. There are black people who are vocally racist against asians and mexicans, you know. In fact there are racist gay people who wouldn't hesitate to use the word ****** to a stranger.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> I'll go by it paragraph by paragraph.
> 
> If you don't like the world, you can change it. Be the pioneer.
> 
> ...


I can do something about it? Like what? Start saying these words and lose my job? Yeah, real smart.

Yes, people should get offended by this word if it is used against them. If I walk up to a gay guy and say "You're a ******", he should get offended. However, If I have a personal beef with someone that is not gay, and then call this person a "******", why should a whole group of people get offended? This brings us back to the "fat" debate, Fat people are grouped, there are even professional overweight groups out there where people sit around and talk about being overweight, yet no one cares if someone calls another person "fat".

you can't pick and choose what is or isn't offensive, and in this case, there is nothing to be offended by. Only the people/person he insulted should be offended, no one else, as no one else was even involved.

As far as people getting offended by these words, people that are not gay should not be offended, the word has nothing to do with them and the gay people out there should not be offended as the word was not used out of context against gays, it was used in a personal video that has nothing to do with anyone but the ones in it.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

HexRei said:


> i dont see how some black people taking issue with the comparison makes it inaccurate. are you suggesting black people are incapable of being homophobic, or simply indifferent to gay issues, just like people of any other race? Being a member of a minority group doesn't mean you are incapable of discrimination against another group or even your own. There are black people who are vocally racist against asians and mexicans, you know. In fact there are racist gay people who wouldn't hesitate to use the word ****** to a stranger.


Actually you missed my point entirely. It's just that every situation is different. The same way Peta tried to compare the dogs during the whole Micheal Vick situation to the transatlantic slave trade/slaves.


Point is: Everything shouldn't be compared to the slavery in the west, including comparing the word ****** to the word ******.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> I can do something about it? Like what? Start saying these words and lose my job? Yeah, real smart.
> 
> Yes, people should get offended by this word if it is used against them. If I walk up to a gay guy and say "You're a ******", he should get offended. However, If I have a personal beef with someone that is not gay, and then call this person a "******", why should a whole group of people get offended? This brings us back to the "fat" debate, Fat people are grouped, there are even professional overweight groups out there where people sit around and talk about being overweight, yet no one cares if someone calls another person "fat".
> 
> ...


I'm not gay and I'm not offended, but I can see where they're coming from. If the president of baseball called a random person the N word, I'd get furious! And I hate baseball, I don't follow it at all.

The thing is with overweight people, is that they aren't causing an uproar about being called fat. No one is sticking up for overweight people because they aren't standing up for themselves. People are standing up for gay people because they are standing up for themselves.

And Dana White made it public, and the public eats up everything. If a random guy called another random guy a *** on the streets, odds are that's between them, not the whole community. If it's made public, then they should except the consequences.

Also, if you call an overweight person fat at work, and they report it, it's possible to get fired for that as well.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I didn't compare gay plight to black slavery plight. Although each exists, there obviously big differences. What I was comparing two terms that are both indisputably employed to perpetuate social denigration of a specific minority.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> I'm not gay and I'm not offended, but I can see where they're coming from. If the president of baseball called a random person the N word, I'd get furious! And I hate baseball, I don't follow it at all.
> 
> The thing is with overweight people, is that they aren't causing an uproar about being called fat. No one is sticking up for overweight people because they aren't standing up for themselves. People are standing up for gay people because they are standing up for themselves.
> 
> ...


Overweight people aren't "standing up" as there is nothing to stand up about. There are gay people, fat people, black people, ugly people, lazy people, everything, insults are based on all types of people and things. 

The entire reason why gay people "go through" what they are is because THEY are the ones that make a big deal out of it, everyone else uses such a term as "******" in a way that is not meant to insult anyone but the person/people he is talking to(as Dana was doing in this video).

This is a perfect example of this actually:

Dana says "******" on a video, to me and most other people this means nothing, it's just a normal, everyday insult, yet the gay people stand up and shout "this word should not be used as it is an insult to gay people!", it is their fault that this word is "bad", it's their fault that we are even having this discussion.

They are offended by people using it to single them out? Guess what, THEY are the ones singling themselves out, everyone else would have just left it alone and thought nothing of it.

It's hypocrisy, seriously, and the people that aren't gay who are getting so upset, they are not personally offended(as you said yourself you are not), they are standing up to pretend to be virtious.

Most people didn't think anything of this until the gay community started acting out, as most people have the common sense to understand it wasn't used to insult gays, it was used as a basic, everyday insult against the people he was fighting with.

Dana should not have to say he is sorry for offending people that he did not mean to offend, for offending people that don't have the ability of common sense, people that have to get upset over simple words which(in this case) have absolutely nothing to do with them.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I never heard of someone being killed for being fat or stupid. I heard of people being killed for being gay and black.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> I never heard of someone being killed for being fat or stupid. I heard of people being killed for being gay and black.


"discrimination is discrimination", your words, not mine. Fat people are grouped, so are gays, yet using the word "fat" is apparently ok to use and no one cares about it. "Gay" is a group of people, and when you call someone that as an insult when they are not gay, they are not saying they hate gays or gays are bad, they are simply using the term as an insult.

It's really common sense, doens't take much thought, Dana White has this common sense, only he happens to live in a world where he must say he is sorry for using a simple word that should mean no harm to anyone unless used to personally attack gay people.

And that's the whole point of my side of this discussion, this is not discrimination, and gay people(as well as others making such a big deal out of htis) need to get some common sense and realize nothing was meant by it.

Also, if gay people want to be grouped with everyone else, they need to stop making words like this such a big deal, as they are only singling themselves out away from everyone else by saying "we are different, don't insult our kind by using those words".

No one would care/talk about such things if they just let it go, but they won't/can't, and will always be singled out because of it.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> "discrimination is discrimination", your words, not mine. Fat people are grouped, so are gays, yet using the word "fat" is apparently ok to use and no one cares about it. "Gay" is a group of people, and when you call someone that as an insult when they are not gay, they are not saying they hate gays or gays are bad, they are simply using the term as an insult.
> 
> It's really common sense, doens't take much thought, Dana White has this common sense, only he happens to live in a world where he must say he is sorry for using a simple word that should mean no harm to anyone unless used to personally attack gay people.
> 
> ...


So because you think something, you just assume that everyone thinks that way, but they're just hiding it?

Cmon man, cmon.

As for this being discrimation.. the word derives from discrimation, and the way he used it, calling a person whose sex is in question, means that it can discriminatory.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> So because you think something, you just assume that everyone thinks that way, but they're just hiding it?
> 
> Cmon man, cmon.
> 
> As for this being discrimation.. the word derives from discrimation, and the way he used it, calling a person whose sex is in question, means that it can discriminatory.


The way he used it was the way you would use any other insult. There's no difference.

If you get a group of close friends, chances are, most of you will agree that words are taken too seriously. Chances are, each one of you have told a black joke and laughed, chances are, you have used "bad" words as insults without meaning anything by it. However, once this group of close friends moves out into the world, all of these words/jokes stop, as it is not accepted. Most people, as single people or close groups, generally think words like this mean nothing, it's only made such a big deal out of by large groups of people, as if you disagree with it being "offensive" or use such language outside of your personal life you can and most likely will get in trouble(Dana White, for example).

You and I would not even be discussing this if a large group of people did not bring it up, as we both would have let it pass and thought nothing of it. It's a basic, everyday insult.

Getting so worked up over it is pointless, as it had nothing to do with gay people, it only had to do with the people he was talking about. This takes common sense to see, however, which large groups of people lack a great deal.

EDIT - This whole thing is really going nowhere, we won't agree on this and I don't feel posting the same things over and over will change your mind, as well as you posting your things over and over will not change mine.

Especially since you and I have never agreed on anything, can't even agree on MMA(Machida/Rashad).

Good debate, take care.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

It kind of seems to be a long time coming. The more MMA becomes mainstream, the more Dana White seems to appear too abrasive. At this point, Dana White's persona can only hurt the UFC in the publics eyes.

However, I do agree that it is a complete overreaction considering the circumstances. My personal opinion is that people give these "offensive" words their power. If people stopped caring about them, they would no longer have the impact they do. People need to stop getting up in arms about everything IMO.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

No one stands up for fat people because they can change the way they look. If you're gay or black you can't change that. Being called a ****** or a ****** because you can't help change the way you look or feel is terrible. 

Still, the word ****** was taken out of context imo. Being called a ****** no longer just means you're gay. He only said it once and you could tell he was angry. I think the public and the UFC is over reacting but I understand some of your points and I agree Dana should tone down on his language.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> The way he used it was the way you would use any other insult. There's no difference.
> 
> If you get a group of close friends, chances are, most of you will agree that words are taken too seriously. Chances are, each one of you have told a black joke and laughed, chances are, you have used "bad" words as insults without meaning anything by it. However, once this group of close friends moves out into the world, all of these words/jokes stop, as it is not accepted. Most people, as single people or close groups, generally think words like this mean nothing, it's only made such a big deal out of by large groups of people, as if you disagree with it being "offensive" or use such language outside of your personal life you can and most likely will get in trouble(Dana White, for example).
> 
> ...


True, I don't think we'll ever see eye to eye on this and it's just off topic at this point.

Good debate though. And no hard feelings bro.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

All my friends call each other ****, queers, homos... They don't have anything against gay people. *** has become just a general insult that doesn't even mean "Gay" anymore. It can really mean anything you want it to. Like when I call someone a fuckker I don't mean "one who fuckks", it's just an insult. Dana uses the word as a general insult, he didn't actually mean that the person was gay, but I can see how a lot of people would not realize that. What do you **** think?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

To scale back on Dana is pretty stupid, but they should just advise him to watch his mouth. Ending the video blogs is a horrible idea, those are very popular and people love seeing behind the scenes stuff. 

As for what he said, people are just being too sensitive. He didn't call any gay people a "******." He just called one dude who he doesn't like a "******." And almost no one uses that insult as a derogetory comment towards homosexuals. People just need to grow up


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> True, I don't think we'll ever see eye to eye on this and it's just off topic at this point.
> 
> Good debate though. And no hard feelings bro.


Yeah, for sure, agree(maybe one day lol) or disagree we at least get a good debate going. 

All is good.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

diablo5597 said:


> All my friends call each other ****, queers, homos... They don't have anything against gay people. *** has become just a general insult that doesn't even mean "Gay" anymore. It can really mean anything you want it to. Like when I call someone a fuckker I don't mean "one who fuckks", it's just an insult. Dana uses the word as a general insult, he didn't actually mean that the person was gay, but I can see how a lot of people would not realize that. What do you **** think?


How are you not banned yet?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, at least this has taken the focus off BJ and GSP, lol.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> How are you not banned yet?


why would he get banned for that post? 

he made a very clear post and only ended with what do you **** think to show you that the word *** does not have to mean you homosexuals ect.. he was not using it to insult you but merely using it as an example


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

He used a derrogatory word and he is the pretty much the face of the UFC. Sounds about right he is getting major heat for this. There is a whole other debate about what he did in the context of the word he used, the real issue is the fact that Dana White is a ******* idiot. Plain and simple. When it comes to acting like a mature person on camera. You represent something as big as the UFC and say shit like this, you have to expect what's going to happen. Some people's excuse making for Dana is ******* retarded.

I couldn't believe the *** thing with the cigarette meaning. It's for ***. Not ******. *** is short for ****** here in North America, and quite frankly anywhere in the world nowadays. When you say ******, the gay community is going to be up in arms about something like this. I'm sure people have gotten made at other people in the media but no to the point to call someone a derrogatory term. If they did, they didn't get away with it. Don Imus anyone?

I've never heard fat people told they can't get married cause they are fat.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

ZaoSyn said:


> No one stands up for fat people because they can change the way they look. If you're gay or black you can't change that. Being called a ****** or a ****** because you can't help change the way you look or feel is terrible.
> 
> Still, the word ****** was taken out of context imo. Being called a ****** no longer just means you're gay. He only said it once and you could tell he was angry. I think the public and the UFC is over reacting but I understand some of your points and I agree Dana should tone down on his language.


Can you people stop comparing being gay and being black, on both sides of the arguments? Stick to the gay/*** topic.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Dana shouldnt use that language and those hippies shouldnt be so easiley offended. Only reason those words have any meaning to them is because they want them to. When i call someone a *** it means more along the lines of that guy is "uncool" rather then that guy likes getting his shit pushed in.


End of discussion
----------------------------


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

It clearly was not meant to be a bash against homosexuality. 

Still the face of a company as massive as the UFC should really conduct themselves with more respect. 

Especially considering the illegitimate image that the sport still holds for many ignorant people.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> And almost no one uses that insult as a derogetory comment towards homosexuals. People just need to grow up


Yes they do.



Buckingham said:


> Can you people stop comparing being gay and being black, on both sides of the arguments? Stick to the gay/*** topic.


Why should they?


----------



## Edblor (Sep 12, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> I can do something about it? Like what? Start saying these words and lose my job? Yeah, real smart.
> 
> Yes, people should get offended by this word if it is used against them. If I walk up to a gay guy and say "You're a ******", he should get offended. However, If I have a personal beef with someone that is not gay, and then call this person a "******", why should a whole group of people get offended? This brings us back to the "fat" debate, Fat people are grouped, there are even professional overweight groups out there where people sit around and talk about being overweight, yet no one cares if someone calls another person "fat".
> 
> ...


Your last sentence; are you fvcking serious? "People who are not gay should not be offended"?

LMAO

My wife is Jewish, so if a friend, or someone on the street says they got "*****", I should not get offended?

You sir, are an idiot!


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

Evo said:


> Why is calling someone a *** any worse than calling him a bastard, piece of shit etc etc?


So you have no problem with people calling someone a ******, ****, ***, ***********, ****, ***** or any of the others? 

Nice to see your at least honest about your acceptance of bigotry.


----------



## alonzom (Dec 10, 2008)

HexRei said:


> there is a difference between a word like sh!t and a word like ***. difference being that one is simply a vulgar term for excrement, where the other is a derogotory term for a specific class of people. when dana gets mad and calls someone a ***, what he is really saying is "**** are so lame in my opinion that in my extreme rage at you that is what I choose to liken you to".
> 
> cracker is really a poor example because there has never been a period of white oppression in which that word was symbolic of the general disgust for white people, unlike words like ****** or ******.




Very well said.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I wonder how many apologists for White's gay bashing posted a vote in the sexiest man in the ufc thread. The hypocrisy and drivel is beyond pointless.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

M_D said:


> why would he get banned for that post?
> 
> he made a very clear post and only ended with what do you **** think to show you that the word *** does not have to mean you homosexuals ect.. he was not using it to insult you but merely using it as an example


Thank you M_D. I would plus rep you but cant at the moment.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> I wonder how many apologists for White's gay bashing posted a vote in the sexiest man in the ufc thread. The hypocrisy and drivel is beyond pointless.


That doesn't even make sense. Well done.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

Buckingham said:


> Can *you people* stop comparing being gay and being black, on both sides of the arguments? Stick to the gay/*** topic.


What do you mean by _you people_?


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

First of all, '******' has definitely been a word I've used often and with a clear conscience, its a great word to use and I understand why people use it. 

BUT, Why do people think saying '******' is such an effective and powerful word to use in the first place? 

Even and especially when your not using it to refer directly to a gay person, you are still using its connotations to speak about about gay people generally.

When you call someone who isn't gay, '***' or '******' you are saying they are weak, lame, traitorous, cowardly, or otherwise are flawed in some way. Obviously these meanings are linked to being gay, and the word itself has a history of labelling gay people and oppressing them based on this label. So when you say the word '******' to make a negative comment against somebody, you are using the power of the word, based on its negative history, and using the notion that gay people are somehow flawed in order to create your meaning.

Imagine if people started using your name, or your families name, or a derogatory nickmane given to you against your desire, to refer to some negative character trait in everyday speech. Also, what if that name had been previously used by people that had discriminated against you, threatened you with violence, and generally were against your very being. I can't imagine you would be happy with that.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

Rated said:


> This is a prowrestling news site? Why does it have MMA information?


It has a ufc section and to be honest i have never read anything on their about the ufc that has never been true


----------



## FedorsFan (Jul 19, 2008)

I think Dana done it on purpose: his main goal was to get media attention and publicity. He's been in it for way too long not to understand that even such publicity is better than none.


----------



## AHagglund (Jul 20, 2008)

ZaoSyn said:


> What do you mean by _you people_?


Nice. +1.


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

Buckingham said:


> Actually you can't compare the word *** and ****** or *****.


Ummm hate to break it to you but those words compare exactly. Both are hate speach used by the uneducated to put another group down. You can't say ****** in common society (unless your black) and it should be unacceptable to use the word *** (unless your saying Dana is gay so its alright) in common society. Hate is hate period. 

The fact that you can't see that there is no difference between ALL hate language towards race, creed, sexual orientation when used in context or out of context astounds me. 

If Dana called the reporter a ****** I bet there would be threads asking for his head. No one would be saying 'but he didn't mean it as hateful towards blacks'. I guess this thread just proves that the majority of MMA fans (or at least on this site) are uneducated homophobes. Hate on losers... hate on. Just keep telling yourself you don't mean it in a bad way. Maybe eventually you might believe your own drivel.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

OK, I can see someone disagreeing with me. I feel pretty strongly about my opinions in certain areas, and I understand that others do as well. 
But I believe I kept everything I said rather civil and respectful in this thread, regardless of how strongly I disagreed. 
My point is...Were the Neg Reps really neccesary?


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Why is this thread continuing? Ugh...


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Why is this thread continuing? Ugh...


Wow I jacked this s*it in 10 pages ago I thought we covered all the points. Talk about dead horse.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

surfordie23 said:


> aside from all the bickering,
> 
> check out this ish...
> 
> ...


How many threads you gonna post this in?

ban plz.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I think we covered the fact people are being puss cakes.

These are the same people that felt like since they watched Brokeback Mountain, they cured cancer or some shit by doing good to the world.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I didn't see it.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

hah, i know queers who couldn't care less that people call others *******... i call them ******* regualrly and i still get invited to the BBQ.

i guess the lesson is... gays don't read sherdog. Or they'd be ok with those ******* being called *******


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

shatterproof said:


> hah, i know queers who couldn't care less that people call others *******... i call them ******* regualrly and i still get invited to the BBQ.
> 
> i guess the lesson is... gays don't read sherdog. Or they'd be ok with those ******* being called *******


No, they're ok with it *because they know you*. Duh.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

HexRei said:


> No, they're ok with it *because they know you*. Duh.


You know my acquaintances better than i? haha :thumb02:

Nah, infact they don't care because they just don't care. to them it's like calling someone a motherf*cker. Is it going to offend someone who has sex with mothers because someone calls another person a motherfu*ker? no sir. They just aren't oversensitive cry babies, you ******


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

shatterproof said:


> You know my acquaintances better than i? haha :thumb02:
> 
> Nah, infact they don't care because they just don't care. to them it's like calling someone a motherf*cker. Is it going to offend someone who has sex with mothers because someone calls another person a motherfu*ker? no sir. They just aren't oversensitive cry babies, you ******


no, its because they are your friends. the same reason you call them asshole or whatever and they don't take it hard, because they know you personally. 

You go into a gay bar and start angrily calling some gay stranger a ****** and you'll realize just how wrong you are.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Guess you didn't take my point... so let me say it a third way: not sure of your frame of reference but infact the **** i am friends with do not care about others calling them '*******'. Do i have to bold 'not just me' for that to register as the point of my statement? 

as for going into a gay bar and calling people '*******'.. that is pretty hilariously misinformed. haha

I've bounced at a gay bar before. My buddy owned the place and i needed a few bucks when i moved here (insert gay prostitute joke here) and just about every second word out of the mouths of guys in gay bars is infact '******' -- often in anger. simply said, i commend your distaste for bigots but the only gays who care about being called '******' are the whiny bitchs. Every demographic and orientation has a whiny bitch population for whom nothing can nor should be done to ultimately appease to the detriment of the majority.

bigots are idiots. words are just words -- it's people who give words power with their own discomfort, disposition or sense of inequity.


----------



## ricorado (Apr 6, 2009)

*Documentary on Dana White's ****** Comment*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjAHM5osXlM


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Shatterproof, your point is pretty ******* far from the reality of the situation in the real world. 

Hey, maybe all the people you ever knew are ridiculously insensitive. Or maybe you are exaggerating to try and prove a stupid point.

I'll go with the latter. Nobody likes being insulted, and insults based on putting down members of a minority group are in general taken as far more serious and extremely offensive. Everyone you know is seemingly an exception to this otherwise unuversal rule though, whatever.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

pretty sure i live in the real world, eat in the real world and at times find myself sleeping in the real world.

Now, allow me to introduce you to the real world:
Liberal guilt, rampant PCism and righteous indignation aside this world isn't a warm and fuzzy place to live for most people. So if words aimed at insulting a person cut you, or anyone, that deeply i gotta say... your world is far less real than the world of many others. Infact, i would say that we as a society should be extremely grateful that the utter shallowness of this or any other phonetically based sociopolitical debate. The word ****** hurts a lot less than a bullet or machete, gang **** or genocide, and if the depth of your rage is to scratch on the phonetical then you (and i) got it pretty damn good. 

Now, with that said... clearly you fellas are too busy adding weight and credit to the word to digress to the opinions of others without accusing them (me) of lying -- because lord knows i got nothing better to do, haha -- or calling me 'stupid' for not agreeing. You know, stupid is every bit as insulting as ****** but you don't see me going all Webster's Jihad on you over it like a bitch 

Cheers buddy. I happily vacate this big gay soap box for those a little more touchy than i, or my rediculously insensitive compadres.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

No it isn't. Stupid doesn't target a minority of people. How you can compare that to insults based on sexual orientation I have no idea.

You are trying to claim gay people don't mind being insulted based on their sexual orientation, based first on how your "gay friends" act and then talking about how they all call each other **** in a gaybar.

Your point is not only incorrect(as we know people in the gay community take great offense to these slurs) and probably made up, it doesn't logically make any sense, since you are using your friends and other gay people as examples.


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

HexRei said:


> this is another topic entirely, because IMHO it is not likening a person to a woman, but likening them to a female dog. In fact "dog" itself (sans gender) is an insult in many cultures including our own. I will admit it's somewhat offensive to some people regardless, but then again if women feel it doesnt insult them directly, who am i to argue. if all of a sudden gay culture as a whole was down with being called **** by strangers i'd probably drop it as well.


ALL INSULTS ARE DEROGATORY REMARKS. 

Since when are people not allowed to use certain terms just because some people are offended by it? Let's say I think the word shit is offensive. Are you gonna stop using it now? Probably not. Stop being such a naive hypocrite please.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Evo said:


> ALL INSULTS ARE DEROGATORY REMARKS.
> 
> Since when are people not allowed to use certain terms just because some people are offended by it? Let's say I think the word shit is offensive. Are you gonna stop using it now? Probably not. Stop being such a naive hypocrite please.


Welcome to the thread, please read the preceding 18 pages for the answer to your post.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

There are big gay soapboxes? Like Big Gay Al?


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

*We're ALL *****

This whole discussion must be from the twilight zone. 

*First* of all, there's a thread started before every UFC event televised and ppv, in which dozens of people BEG for information on where they can watch the weigh-ins live. *Yes, we DO want to watch twenty men drop their pants, take off their shirts, hoot and holler while doing so, then hoot and holler some more while they flex their muscles, standing in their underwear.*

*Second*, we DO love it when our favorite fighter gets *TOP MOUNT* or *JUMPS ON THE BACK* of another fighter. And we want them to stay there as long as possible, legs and bodies twisted and entwined, whilst in underwear, with another man in their underwear.

*Third*, we love it when our favorite fighter hugs and kisses (sometimes on the lips, yes I'm talking to you Maia fans) their vanquished foe post fight. 

*Fourth*, the Sexiyama thread is *proof positive* of most forum member's faggotry. 

To sum up, nobody who *F-CKING* watches the *F-CKING* UFC should be calling ANYBODY *F-CKING* ELSE a *F-CKING* ****** except *F-CKING* themselves! (Don't I sound just like Dana White?)


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Uh....I guess so.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

the alcohol is strong with that one tonight


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm playing catchup b/c the b-ball game is on at my house and nobody will STFU.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Awww now the offended feel the need to negative rep because they feel that accomplishes something. Sorry ladies, that shit works in the real world but not on the internet.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

:confused02:Negative reps work in the real world?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> :confused02:Negative reps work in the real world?


No. Complaining about something that's offensive.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

so does complaining about a neg rep on the internet work?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Who said it was complaining? I take it pride in morons negative repping me.

Just because you've done negative repping in your day doesn't mean you can attempt to get one up on me, so just stop.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

This topic may have run it's course but please try and continue with the discussion and not over neg reps. Disagreement is part of a forum but hopefully some can open their minds to an opposing viewpoint with civil discourse and not petty crap.

Continue on but please do so with civility. Otherwise Big Gay Al will close this thread.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

what post got negrepped i wonder?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow, you complain about being neg repped and then neg rep me for making a joke. Vety mature.

Alex, you are probably the stupidest long running member of this forum I can think of.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Insulting other members is not needed Negation. Please read Walkers post fellas.


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Wow, you complain about being neg repped and then neg rep me for making a joke. Vety mature.
> 
> Alex, you are probably the stupidest long running member of this forum I can think of.


Living the philosophy of George Carlin. :laugh:

"So the next time some asshole says to you, "I have a right to my opinion," you say, "Oh yeah? Well, I have a right to my opinion, and my opinion is that you have no right to your opinion." Then shoot the **** and walk away!"


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn. You guys all take a deep breath and listen to Walker and ZeroPride.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Neg Reps.....LOL:confused03:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

you know if you make negrep one word it sounds vaguely racist.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HexRei said:


> you know if you make negrep one word it sounds vaguely racist.


 
LMAO........:thumb02:


----------



## judodude (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow this tread is still going! Bunch of ***.... in here


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm soooo gay!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

The ultimate gayness:

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/53414-who-sexiest-man-ufc.html


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

This thread has run it's course.


*Thread Closed.*​


----------

